# My first HDR.



## laffe (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, maybe not my first attemt, but the first im happy with.
Like the dramatic effect I got.

I have a Canon G12, no filters used here.

I used bracket setup, but did no other settings besides setting the camera to the brackets.

I have read some write that use +-2 but not quite sure what that means.
Is that the wheel all to the left? hehe.

Anyway, if you have any tips for improvements here, then I appriciate it.

I used photomatrix to assemble the image.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow.

Way overcooked.

And as a "photograph", there really isnt' much there worth taking a picture of.


----------



## laffe (Jul 27, 2012)

The thought behind it was to get some dramatic skies.
But I do know its over done for sure.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jul 27, 2012)

Just a suggestion take out the time
Stamp.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 27, 2012)

What +-2 means is exposure bracketing.

Typically, most who start dabbling in HDR will take a 'correctly' exposed frame ('0'), then a frame that's 2 stops underexposed ('-2'), then one two stops over exposed ('+2').


----------



## laffe (Jul 27, 2012)

I see. But how do I set that on a g12? is it even possible?
That is a question i havent been able to find the answer to using google or canon.....


----------



## manaheim (Jul 27, 2012)

omg... I totally didn't even see the timestamp.


----------



## laffe (Jul 27, 2012)

didnt know the timestamp was such a no no HEHE.
Point taken. its gone from today


----------



## manaheim (Jul 27, 2012)

laffe said:


> didnt know the timestamp was such a no no HEHE.
> Point taken. its gone from today



This statement is just so bizarre to me.

Have you _---ever---_ seen a professional photograph or piece of artwork with a timestamp on it?


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 27, 2012)

manaheim said:


> laffe said:
> 
> 
> > didnt know the timestamp was such a no no HEHE.
> ...




I know I haven't. Then again, I'm gonna' go out on a limb and guess that the OP's not a professional. Perhaps a "professional" look isn't what he's going for.

I agree that the date stamp needs to go, but only because it's distracting, not because it doesn't look professional...


----------



## manaheim (Jul 27, 2012)

It's not a matter of professional or not, and you know it.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 27, 2012)

I hate these images...


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 27, 2012)

manaheim said:


> It's not a matter of professional or not, and you know it.



Well, if it's not a matter of professional or not, why did you bring it up?


----------



## MK3Brent (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm diggin' the HDR'd timestamp.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 27, 2012)

The timestamp is no more annoying than those bloody watermarks put on by people who feel their images are so hot that everyone is going to steal them and make lots of money from them.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 27, 2012)

prodigy2k7 said:
			
		

> I hate these images...



Why don't you tell us how you really feel?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 27, 2012)

manaheim said:


> laffe said:
> 
> 
> > didnt know the timestamp was such a no no HEHE.
> ...



Have you ever seen a legitimate professional post a picture from a G12? Great camera for personal use but.....

OP, there's a big difference between an HDR image, and a tonemapped image. Now, we've had about 12 million posts about what is and isn't HDR, so I'm not going there. However, for where you're at in your skills at this time, I'd recommend practicing the fundamentals of exposure, composition, color balance, etc. and wait until later to work on specialized techniques like HDR.

There are many issues with your posted image that affect its overall appeal. Most of them have nothing to do with HDR or tonemapping.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 27, 2012)

Aaaaaahhhh, dont worry OP, even though the quality of your HDR is really quite poor and some people wont like the look of your image, most, even seasoned vets seem to post the same kind of stuff, so you fit in quite well. Here the attitude is quantity and definately NOT quality.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 27, 2012)

What is the deal with people always tearing people apart on this forum!? This person is shooting with a G12, so obviously they are no professional, about 80% of people on here that tell people how crappy there images are are not professionals either. If this forum was made for professional only images then I would understand. This place could be a great opportunity for people to come and learn but every time someone post a image or ask a question everyone has to jump their ass like they are incompetent when in reality some of these people are just starting, ALL of you started somewhere, not one of you were born with a DSLR in your hand straight out of your mothers vagina shooting like a pro, so get off your high horse and stop being a bunch of F-ing D-bags!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 27, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Aaaaaahhhh, dont worry OP, even though the quality of your HDR is really quite poor and some people wont like the look of your image, most, even seasoned vets seem to post the same kind of stuff, so you fit in quite well. Here the attitude is quantity and definately NOT quality.



now see, I might be crazy, but I think Bynx does some of the best critiquing on the forum.  He can get a little overprotective of his HDR criteria, but Ive always seen him offer instructions and suggestions to the OP on how to fix the photo, or how to reshoot it. He is definitely  willing to teach people that are willing to learn, and willing to follow through and apply the lesson.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 27, 2012)

I just want to clarify that that comment was not aimed at Bynx...


----------



## jake337 (Jul 27, 2012)

laffe said:


> I see. But how do I set that on a g12? is it even possible?
> That is a question i havent been able to find the answer to using google or canon.....



Can you shoot in "manual" mode?  Can you set your camera to spot metering?  

I believe you can so try this. Put your camera in "M" or "manual" mode.

1) Get a piece of paper and pen.
2) Look at the scene you wish to photograph.
3) Determine your aperture(Fstop) example=f8.
4) Meter the brightest area of the scene, right down the shutterspeed.
5) Meter the middle luminescence (medium brightness, lol).
6) Meter the darkest area of the scene, right down the shutterspeed.
7) Put your camera on a tripod and frame your composition.
8) Take a photo at each of the written shutterspeeds.
9) Combine exposures in post using desired software and edit to your personal taste.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 27, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> I just want to clarify that that comment was not aimed at Bynx...



It doesnt matter if you aimed it at me or not, you called members here f@cking douchebags. Ive reported your post and will see if the new order is taking place and if you will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 27, 2012)

Bynx said:


> nineoneeighttony said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to clarify that that comment was not aimed at Bynx...
> ...


It's not going to hurt my feelings any if the "DEAL" with me... You know it was the truth....


----------



## Bynx (Jul 27, 2012)

While people may have ripped into a poor image I dont believe that there has ever been one single critic who ever called the OP a f@cking douchebag for posting it. Having just joined this site within 3 or 4 posts you called me an a$$. Now with a few more you are calling people f@cking douchebags. What next?


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 27, 2012)

See this is how you do it, well done Jake, you can tell someone how to do something without sounding like an arrogant TROLL


----------



## manaheim (Jul 27, 2012)

Steve5D said:
			
		

> Well, if it's not a matter of professional or not, why did you bring it up?



How else would you articulate "it"?  And no I can't tell you what "it" is, or I would have said it differently, and yes you know exactly what "it" is.

I'll be honest, I'm being a little pointed with you because I haven't totally figured you out and some of your posts seem intended to just stir things up.


----------

